# Anglerauto versank im Main



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Anglerauto versank im Main​*
Quelle
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/blaulicht/art3921,5154452

Immer wieder passieren Dinge, da sagt man als erstes:
"Das kann mir nie passieren".....

Wirklich? 

Wie Main-Echo berichtet, stellen 2 Angler ihr Auto in Zimmern bei Marktheidenfeld mit der Front Richtung Fluss ab und wollten nachts im Auto übernachten.

Da es klamm wurde, wollte einer der Angler die Klimaanlage einschalten und betätigte von aussen durchs Fenster die Zündung.

Anscheinend war die Handbremse nicht angezogen - aber der erste Gang eingelegt.

Das Auto machte nen Satz und rollte dann vorwärts in den Main.

Nicht nur das - es trieb über 100 Meter ab und sank dann in der Fahrrinne auf Grund.

Die Schifffahrt musste vorübergehend stillgelegt werden. 
Durch  Zusammenarbeit der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Marktheidenfeld dem THW Marktheidenfeld und der Wasserwacht Marktheidenfeld mit mehr als 50 Mann konnte das Fahrzeug schliesslich geborgen werden.

----------------------------------------------​
Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich nie davon freisprechen würde, wenn ich am Angeln bin, auch nicht immer an alles zu denken (auch wenn ich  eigentlich immer Gang und Handbremse nutze), ist da auch die Frage ja interessant, wie sowas haftungs- und versicherungstechnisch aussieht.

Da das Auto Totalschaden war mit einem Schaden von 3.000 Euro gehe ich mal nicht von einem neuwertigen Fahrzeug und damit nicht von Vollkasko aus.

Wer bezahlt die die Einsätze von Feuerwehr, THW etc.?

Wer bezahlt, wenns im Fluss (Treibstoff/Schmiermittel) zu Schäden kommt?


*Klar ist so oder so:*
Aufpassen schadet nie - ich werd mein Auto zukünftig jedenfalls IMMER parallel zum Gewässer stellen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Die Strecke kenn ich sozusagen etwas - das ist bei Jean aka "Trollwut" um die Ecke.

Der uns zum einen immer wieder erfreut mit seinen Fangmeldungen und Berichten vom Wasser - und natürlich als Hauptdarsteller in AnglerboardTV-Videos!

[youtube1]NYycZmb6jGM[/youtube1] 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYycZmb6jGM

[youtube1]NNr9CB1GZF4[/youtube1] 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNr9CB1GZF4

Er will sich umhören und wird uns dann evtl. mit weiteren Infos dienen können im Laufe der kommenden Tage.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen.
Zum Glück habe ich ein neuwertiges Fahrzeug, da kann man ohne Kupplung zu treten nicht starten.
Auf dem Schaden des eigenen PKW werden sie wohl sitzen bleiben, die Bergung könnte ihnen auch noch in Rechnung gestellt werden, falls man ihnen eine grob fahrlässige Handlung vorwirft.
Bin gespannt, was dabei heraus kommt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Irgendwann vor 20-25 Jahren.

Auf Burg im Hafen,die Slippe ist voll, Frerk P. ich und andere warten das es weiter geht.

Einen BMW Fahrer mit nagelneuen Auto sowie neuen Trailer und Boot...geht das alles nicht schnell genug,er nimmt die alte Holzrampe mit Algen drauf und schön steil......

Trailer halb rauf ging noch,doch dann irgendwann gewann die Alge das Holz und co. Durchdrehende reifen ein auf 6000Umin drehender Motor und dann ging das ganze neue Gespann rückwärts auf Tauchfahrt in die Ostsee.
Der Fahrer kam noch kurz vorm untergehen aus dem Sonnenschiebedach und hatte auf einmal schlechte Laune. 

Frerk ich und andere versuchten noch ein Seil anzubringen doch das ging nicht da das ganze Gespann zu tief in der Ostsee lag. 

Ende vom Lied Feuerwehr mit Tauchern rückte an und zog alles wieder raus,also nen Nagelneuen nun kaputten Salzwassergespülten BMW.

Das einzige was ohne Schaden blieb war das Boot........ 


Einsatz der Feuerwehr musste er selbst bezahlen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Auf dem Schaden des eigenen PKW werden sie wohl sitzen bleiben, die Bergung könnte ihnen auch noch in Rechnung gestellt werden, falls man ihnen eine grob fahrlässige Handlung vorwirft.
> Bin gespannt, was dabei heraus kommt.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ja, ob Jean da evtl. schon Näheres rausfinden kann..

Wenn das die Versicherung nicht zahlen würde oder keine besteht, die sowas übernimmt, dann kost das aber richtig bei 3 involvierten Organisationen und mehr als 50 Mann..


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Hallo,

normalerweise bezahlt das die Haftpflichtversicherung (eben, weil man zur Haftung verpflichtet ist) bei grober Fahrlässigkeit kann aber eine Eigenbeteiligung (teilwesser Regreß) hinzukommen. Allerdings gibt es, glaube ich, mittlerweile Policen, in denen die grobe Fahrlässigkeit mitversichert ist.
Aber wenn das Fahrzeug nur noch ca. 3000 Euro wert war, also etwas älter; geht das da überhaupt mit von aussen starten?
Ich habe eins mit Keyless, aber von außen starten wäre unmöglich und ein Auto mit Zündschlüssel- wie soll das gehen?
Für den Eigenschaden werden sie kaum was bekommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



gründler schrieb:


> Einsatz der Feuerwehr musste er selbst bezahlen.
> 
> #h



würd ich auch fast vermuten in dem Fall - Frage halt noch, wo wäre sowas versichert?...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> würd ich auch fast vermuten in dem Fall - Frage halt noch, wo wäre sowas versichert?...



Hallo,

z. B. beim ADAC-Schutzbrief wäre die Bergung mitversichert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Auch bei Eigenverschulden/Fahrlässigkeit?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch bei Eigenverschulden/Fahrlässigkeit?



Hallo,

ja und bei normaler Fahrlässigkeit auch, bei grober Fahrlässigkeit weiss ich nicht, müsste man mal nachfragen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

interessant, merci..


----------



## Vanner (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Aber wenn das Fahrzeug nur noch ca. 3000 Euro wert war, also etwas älter; geht das da überhaupt mit von aussen starten?
> ...



Er hat, von außen, durch das geöffnete Fenster gegriffen und den Zündschlüssel gedreht.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Vanner schrieb:


> Er hat, von außen, durch das geöffnete Fenster gegriffen und den Zündschlüssel gedreht.




Hallo,

ja, so geht es. Ist aber auch selten dämlich. Auf den Gedanken bin ich in 52,5 Jahren als Autofahrer nie gekommen. Sieht nach grober Fahrlässigkeit aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sieht nach grober Fahrlässigkeit aus.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos



bestenfalls!


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Alle Fremdschäden werden von der KFZ Haftpflicht bezahlt ( Die Bergung dient der Gefahrenabwehr und gehört dazu).
Nur bei Alkohol oder Drogenkonsum würde die Versicherung den Schädiger in Regress nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Alle Fremdschäden werden von der KFZ Haftpflicht bezahlt ( Die Bergung dient der Gefahrenabwehr und gehört dazu).
> Nur bei Alkohol oder Drogenkonsum würde die Versicherung den Schädiger in Regress nehmen.


Gelten da Promillegrenzen wie im Straßenverkehr ??

Sorry, hab mir da halt noch nie Gedanken gemacht. 

Aber wenn man so was liest, kommt man ins Grübeln..

Und so ein Rieseneinsatz, das sind sicher nicht nur Peanuts..


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Da das Fahrzeug in öffentlichem Raum steht,bewegt wurde ja.
Siehe auch hier: http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/fahrlaessigkeit-grobe

und hier:https://www.allsecur.de/kfz-versicherung/zahlt-die-versicherung/


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

oha, dann kann das richtig teuer werden


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Beim geschildertem Fall kann man nur von Fahrlässigkeit ausgehen wenn der Versicherungsnehmer sich nicht selbst um Kopf und Kragen redet.Das bedeutet die Haftpflicht zahlt normalerweise den Fremdschaden.
Man kann ja auch nur die Zündung einschalten wollen z. B. um etwas auszuleuchten.
Da wir aber alle nicht dabei waren ist alles weitere Spekulation die zu nichts führt.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Fremdschäden deckt auf jeden Fall die Haftpflicht. Fraglich ist, ob die Versicherung den Fahrzeughalter in Regress nimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

naja, 2 Bier beim Angeln - schon biste dabei....


----------



## -iguana (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja und bei normaler Fahrlässigkeit auch, bei grober Fahrlässigkeit weiss ich nicht, müsste man mal nachfragen.
> 
> ...




 Jeder Unfall ist Fahrlässig, sonst wärs ja nicht passiert. 

 Eine "normale" Fahrlässigkeit gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.
 Nur Fahrlässig, grob Fahrlässig und mit Vorsatz


----------



## snorreausflake (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Zusätzlich zu den Bergungskosten, könnte auch noch eine Strafanzeige wegen fahrlässiger Gewässerverschmutzung im Raum stehen.....


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Thomas nur für dich http://www.promille-alkohol-rechner.de/promillerechner-umgekehrt/


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Mit nem Liter Bier oder 0,5 Wein oder 0,15 l Schnappes wär ich dann mit 0,5 Promille dabei..


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Ja Thomas mit 100 Kg kommt man nicht weit:vik::c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

weiss nicht was ich wiege - hab mal 115 angegeben...


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weiss nicht was ich wiege - hab mal 115 angegeben...



Das ist zum Beispiel grob fahrlässig :m

Gesicherte Infos hab ich noch nicht, krieg ich erst die nächsten Tage. Allerdings stimmt die Realität mit dem Zeitungsbericht wohl nicht wirklich überein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Das ist interessant-  da bleib mal am Ball als AB-Reporter vor Ort!

Super und Danke Dir!!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



-iguana schrieb:


> Jeder Unfall ist Fahrlässig, sonst wärs ja nicht passiert.
> 
> Eine "normale" Fahrlässigkeit gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Nur Fahrlässig, grob Fahrlässig und mit Vorsatz



Hallo, 

ist richtig und mir auch bekannt. Das mit "normal" habe ich nur zur Verdeutlichmachung des Unterschieds zur groben Fahrlässigkeit erwähnt.
Übrigens ist eine nicht angezogene Handbremse beim Abstellen des Autos bereits grob fahrlässig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Naja im Winter zieh ich nie die Handbremse. Das wird am nächsten morgen nämlich spassig!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist eine nicht angezogene Handbremse beim Abstellen des Autos bereits grob fahrlässig.
> 
> Son Quatsch kann auch nur der Jenige erzählen, dem die Handbremse im Winter noch nie festgefroren ist!
> Auf ebener Fläche reicht der eingelegte Erste, oder der Rückwärtsgang, alternativ beim Automatikgetriebe die P Stellung.
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit nem Liter Bier oder 0,5 Wein oder 0,15 l Schnappes wär ich dann mit 0,5 Promille dabei..




Hallo,

ja, kommt bei 115 Kilo etwa hin, aber der Abbau beginnt unmittelbar danach. Der ist allerdings unterschiedlich und beträgt im Regelfall zwischen 0,1 und 0,2 Promille die Stunde.
Allerdings ist der Schein schon ab 0,3 weg, wenn man z.B. einen Unfall baut oder einen groben Fahrfehler macht, bei dem man erwischt wird.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn es tatsächlich absolut eben ist, ja. Aber das "Ebene" ist eben mit Vorsicht zu geniessen und wenn es doch leicht abschüssig ist und der Gang springt heraus und der Karren rollt an, dann schauts schlecht aus.
Nicht jeder kann u.U. genau abschätzen, ob es nicht doch leicht bergab geht. Ich weiss, wovon ich rede ich war u.A. für Sicherheit und Unfallverhütung zuständig. Die Unfallmeldungen in unserer Abteilung gingen etwa 30 Jahre lang alle über meinen Schreibtisch. Was glaubst Du, was ich da alles gesehen habe. Mit der Handbremse im Winter hatte ich nie größere Probleme und ich fahre seit 1965 mit dem Auto.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer bezahlt die die Einsätze von Feuerwehr, THW etc.?



Relativ wahrscheinlich die Allgemeinheit.
Wenn die jeweiligen Gemeinden, zu denen die Wehren und sonstigen Helfer gehören, keine Rechnung an den Verursacher schickt wird der Einsatz von der Gemeinde und damit dem Steuerzahler gedeckt.

Da es Aufwand bedeutet Rechnungen zu schreiben, sich mit Versicherungen und zahlungsunwilligen Übeltätern rumzuschlagen, etc. gehen die meisten Gemeinden in solchen Fällen lieber den einfachen Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Scheint öfter vorzukommen, diesmal NRW:
Feuerwehr fischt Auto von Angler aus Teich


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Anglerauto versank im Main*

Hallo,

ja, kommt ab und zu vor. Der Grund dürfte ziemlich sicher eine nichtangezogene Handbremse sein. Da zahlt die Vollkasko normalerweise nichts, wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------

